# lead tape on my driver



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

i wanted to make my driver a bit heavier (10 grams) than normal. where should i put the lead tape on my driver? my shot usually tend to go from left to right. and also is there any other way than lead tape to make my club heavier?


----------

